# Working in Georgia



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

I just bought a 9 week old Cane Corso from Amore (Dave Kuneman) in Augusta, I just got moved (military) to FT. Benning. I was kinda wondering if there are any good clubs here for working her here in Columbus, was thinking more Schutzhund style work. Thanks


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

they're cute babies and david breeds nice puppies. have fun :-D

do a google search - there are several schH clubs near that area. Chattahoochee is the most active club down there, I think.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There's not much down that way as far as schutzhund goes. You may even have to travel to Fla.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies, I am hoping to find a nice club around here in Columbus, not only for future protection work but mostly for indirect sports i.e. scentwork/obedience, bite work will come, but later, if the dog looks like a good candidate for that kind of sport work. As far as Schutzhund I am more inclined to that sport in the future with this dog, so that portion of scent work and obedience is what sticks out to me and is what I am looking for in a club right now. If there is a decent Mondio club or sport club here in Columbus I would still be interested in checkin it out. Again thanks.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Years ago there was a trial held there for American Street Ring. Other than that I don't think there's anything there. Keep checking though and I hope you fine something. David produces nice dogs. Have seen all of his work.


----------

